# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] windows 10 family a desinstall IIS

## boughate

Bonjour tout le monde! :;): 


Dans le panneau de configuration -> programmes et fonctionnalits -> activer ou dsactiver des fonctionnalits ...
J'ai dsinstall IIS

Voil ce qui s'eest pass...

Windows a supprim TOUS LES FICHIERS CONTENUS dans  C:\Windows\System32\inetsrv

ce rpertoire contient tous les fichiers pour IIS

Quelqu'un a une solution pour restaurer IIS ?

----------


## JML19

Bonsoir

Il faut utiliser une application comme Recoverit https://recoverit.wondershare.net/fr...BoCueEQAvD_BwE

----------

